# Speed-stacks timer cord?



## slncuber21 (Jul 26, 2008)

alright, not sure what the program is called. i think its calcubetimer.....

but you hook up a cord to your timer and your computer, so that the time on the timer is the same as on the computer screen.
(sorry if this doesnt make much sense)

but i was wondering what kind of cord to use, and where to get it from?

heres a video showing the timer on the computer screen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCdDBZtU2E8

Thanks.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 26, 2008)

It hooks into your audio jack.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 26, 2008)

well, what cord do i get? or is there not a specific cord? im confused....:confused:


----------



## jorge19ts (Jul 26, 2008)

http://gnehzr.net/cct/readme.html#setup

1 2.5mm to 3.5mm stereo plug adapter 
1 male to male stereo cable


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm lucky to find one that's 2.5 on one end and 3.5 on the other, so I don't need adapters


----------



## hdskull (Jul 26, 2008)

You can find it at radioshack, I had to buy an adapter(1/8 to 1/4) and a cord(1/4 to 1/4) so that it's long enough. I think it was 1/8 in and 1/4 in, it doesn't have it in metrics. It cost me $15.


----------



## jorge19ts (Jul 27, 2008)

Where do you bought your cord Harris?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 27, 2008)

It was in Hong Kong, in an electronic store (the whole building was selling electronics) XD


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 27, 2008)

haha, alright thanks guys-
i will try to get mine at radio shack, i have one really close to me


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, I have a problem...

First off, I live in the US, which uses the customary system. Now you people are saying a 1/8 inch stereo cable connects to the Stackmat right? Are headphones that connect to iPods 1/8 inch? If so, 1/8 inch male to male stereo cables won't connect to my Stack Mat timer (it has a data port). I tried like 5 different 1/8 inch cables and they all didn't work. I have a feeling my StackMat has been manufactured incorrectly...

Also, for the Stackmat timer cable thingy, where does it connect to the computer? Is it the microphone jack? If so I think that is a 1/8 inch cable, not 1/4 inch.

*EDIT:*
Okay I compared 2 rulers and researched online and it says that 3.5mm = 1/8 inch. Okay but I went to Radio Shack and they only had 1/8 in and 1/4 inch. I think 2.5mm = 1/16 in? I didn't see mm cables anywhere. Where do I get them then? I need the adapter and the cable.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Way late to this, I know, but I was looking it up because my timer arrived today.

The end that plugs into the timer is a 3/32" (yes, 2.5mm) sub-mini plug. The typical mic jack on a PC is a 1/8" (3.5mm) mini plug. (Think this way: the timer jack is the one used on many cellphones. The PC jack is your iPod.)

The plug coming out of my StackPod is a mono plug, as will be the mic jack on the PC. So you don't need stereo, strictly speaking, if where you are you can get a mono cable and adapter for cheaper.

But something from here:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218#1021802

coupled with one of these:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10429&cs_id=1042909&p_id=7122&seq=1&format=2

...and you'd be good to go.

(As much as I despise Radio Shack, I realize that's all some people have access to, so I'll point out that they will absolutely have the latter adapter, as it is the one that is used to make regular iPod headsets work with many cellphones. Here's one: http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...numProdsPerPage=60&filterValue=Audio+adapters)


----------



## SoRi (Oct 31, 2011)

Just saw this thread and even though it's quite old, I thought some people might prefer a single cable (as I do) without an adapter. So here is a link where you can get a cheap one with free shipping from anywhere in the world (only problem is it will take approx. 2 weeks to arrive, so if you need it soon, it's certainly not an option):

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/26999

Cheers!


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 31, 2011)

They should make them with a 90° angle.


----------



## bobso2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> They should make them with a 90° angle.


 
They actually did 

I bought this one:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dc-2-5-to-3-5-minijack-cable-9819


----------



## Sinani206 (Nov 6, 2011)

my stackmat doesnt have any ports on it


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

then your stackmat is either fake or is a 1st gen


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 6, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> then your stackmat is either fake or is a 1st gen


 
wrong and wrong. Only the "competition" stackmats from speedstacks.com have ports on them. The ones sold with the speedstacking kits (which are the only ones sold in physical stores) don't have them. Also, 1st gen stackmats stopped being made in 2005/6 and all had data ports. Please be informed before responding to questions.


----------

